# New Stove Installed today!  Woohoo!



## Drayu (Dec 12, 2007)

Well today was install day.  First thing this morning I had the chimney sweep come, per the advice of hearth.com members!  Thanks guys, I was told it wasn't necessary by the installer, but I am glad I did anyways seeing that the chimney was 7" wide according to the installer (the liner was a 6" pipe so that leaves half inch on each side, better to have it cleaned).  Anyways, the installer came and it took him several hours to get it in, I made sure he installed a block plate, thanks again hearth.com members!  Now, it is in, it is burning, and the house is at 70 with no furnace running!  Only thing is that the upstairs is a little cooler, and my man room in the basement is 59 degrees!  I have to take care of that somehow else, but that is for a different day.  So, without further adieu, my Quadfire 4100i.

If you live in CT, then I would recommend using Black Swan in Newtown, CT.  Great store, great customer service, fabulous installer.  You will pay slightly higher here than other stores in CT I found, but they didn't give me the aire of confidence.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks real nice. Beautiful!
2 suggestions.
1- get those stocking away from the insert, they look kinda close and would suck if they caught aflame.
2- get that hearth extended out.
Looks fantastic though. Congrats!


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockin'

Good luck with it.


----------



## Drayu (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys,
We are getting something from the floor from the place that installed it, not sure what is called, but I have to go pick it up tomorrow or Thursday.  As for the stockings, done.


----------



## webbie (Dec 12, 2007)

Great! A nice set of pics to demonstrate the basic steps. I would like to move this to the Perfect Picture after awhile and then perhaps link to it from a wiki article as a basic idea of what is involved in lining and installing an insert.
-findlater-


----------



## struggle (Dec 12, 2007)

Better be careful as the wood mafia will get you if they see anymore construction grade wood in your wood cradle(2X4s) :gulp: 

Does look very nice.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2007)

Craig, I would add iceman's excellent pics to that wiki. Between these two posts, there are some great shots. 

Thanks for posting Drayu!


----------



## Drayu (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Had I known, I would have taken more pics   So, as for the construction grade wood, that is the pallet that the stove came on, had to use it up


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice pics. I am glad one of us got their insert installed when scheduled. I have to wait another week for mine and hope to have as nice of fire as you do.

Shipper


----------



## Drayu (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't know if there is a place on these forums, but I would recommend the place that did ours if you live in CT.  They were a little more expensive, but I have been nothing but satisfied with everything from customer service to install.  The only downside to the place was that they are so busy you have to leave a message if you call, they do get back to you however!


----------



## webbie (Dec 12, 2007)

Burn the stove a couple weeks and put something in the ratings section. You can also mention the store of folks by name here in the thread if you like! Edit your first post to include it if you like.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 12, 2007)

It looks great. But I'm just curious; wasn't there any "break-in" period needed? I'm curious as to how you could immediately go to a full-bore fire? Best of luck and much enjoyment with it!


----------



## Drayu (Dec 12, 2007)

The installer told me to burn a few hours, let it cool, and repeat several times before burning nonstop.  Something about letting the paint cure.


1st post edited too.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 12, 2007)

Drayu said:
			
		

> The installer told me to burn a few hours, let it cool, and repeat several times before burning nonstop.  Something about letting the paint cure.
> 
> 
> 1st post edited too.



That's the correct thing to do-glad he told you. Enjoy it!


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to see another Quad unit keeping a home warm this winter. Great looking install. Have you tried the "AUTO" function of the blower yet? I just had a customer call me today stating it was not working at all. Let me know how yours works. I don't feel like sitting on the phone for 10 minutes so I can be told to replace the snap disc that I already have on order.


----------



## Drayu (Dec 13, 2007)

jtp,
So far so good with the auto.  I don't know the kick on temp for it, but yesterday it seemed to come on a little sooner than today.  I had it screamin hot, and then it came on.  What was nice is that I left it on high when I went to bed, and when I woke up in the AM it was off b/c the temp had fallen below the threshold.  Hope that helps.


----------



## RonB (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice looking unit!!  Your satisfaction and an apparently smooth and hassle free install is worth something.  I say you got your money's worth (the cheapest bid is not always the best overall bid).  Congrats to you for doing your home work on the stove and install as well.  Now... those are some of the best pics I have seen here.  I discovered that the zoom feature is responsive to blowing up the area where I put the cursor on the photo.  I have not notice that before.  Perhaps you could give info on how you loaded your photos.


----------



## Drayu (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't realize the photos were so fuzzy till I looked at them later that night.  As for uploading them, I upped them to photobucket, then chose the ones I wanted to share and then generated the thumbnails for here.


----------



## toonjie (Dec 15, 2007)

Got my Quad from Black Swan as well and I was very happy with them.  I did the installation myself, but they told me how since I wasn't on Hearth.com back then.


----------



## Drayu (Dec 15, 2007)

toonjie said:
			
		

> Got my Quad from Black Swan as well and I was very happy with them.  I did the installation myself, but they told me how since I wasn't on Hearth.com back then.



pretty easy job?

For me, the $600 bucks for them to do everything was well worth it! (I don't like heights   )


----------

